# Leica Announces M (Type 242) Digital Rangefinder



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 19, 2015)

```
<p>Leica has officially announced their new entry level M digital rangefinder camera. This new camera will replace the Leica M-E and bring to an end the CCD M rangefinder.</p>
<p>Compared to the Leica M (Type 24), these are the main differences in the Type 242:</p>
<ul>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">No Liveview (So no EVF?)</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">No Video</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">100g lighter, top plate made of aluminum</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">Smaller red dot Leica Logo</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">Shutter is quieter than the Type 240</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">There are only 2 pages in the menu system.</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">A closer body design to the M9</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">Price: € 5,500/£4,050 (incl. VAT), $5,195 in the US (available for pre-order now)</li>
</ul>
<p> </p>
```


----------

